# Aromasin prevents breast cancer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aromasin prevents breast cancer by Anthony Roberts A few years ago, Aromasin (exemestane) was a bit of a lost cause in the steroid world. It stood alone as the sole steroidal aromatase inhibitor available on the mass market, but by 2005 it had never really caught on with the bodybuilding crowd. Most research chemical sites [...]

*Read More...*


----------

